# "Eatin' Eyeballs!"



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

The C&R part had my rolling!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you! Made my day.

LOL. "You elitist bait fishers. With your fancy matching fishing clothes, like you just walked out of a K-Mart catalogue. . . . ."


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

I bet there are a few guys on here that are a little fly-curious!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hank Patterson videos are awesome! Check him out on Utube.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

lunker23 said:


> Hank Patterson videos are awesome! Check him out on Utube.


"Splash it down!"

They are all pretty funny, but this one is definitely my favorite so far. Maybe I should go back and re-watch a few!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing hank with us.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

White flies matter, black flies matter, chartreuse flies matter, olive flies matter.


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

"Jammies!"

My favorite is the "Tips for Better Nymph Fishing"

"What's the difference between fishing with nymphs and fishing with bait? Nothing!"

Also, Reese Ferguson, the "client" and co-creator of these videos has been terminally ill for quite a while. His wife has set up a crowdfunding page to help with his hospice care. https://www.gofundme.com/9a72c3pg


----------

